# [Opinion] Pourquoi choisir Gentoo ?

## dudumomo

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis à la recherche d'une nouvelle distribution de linux. J'ai essayé Mandrake, Suse et ubuntu (plus particulierement cette derniere pendant environ 1 an en 100%).

Et j'ai envie de changer un peu. Quoi que peut etre la derniere de ubuntu (Hardy Heron) me tente bien.

Je me dis qu'une debian est peut etre pas mal.

Mais je ne connais absolument pas la distribution gentoo.

Quels sont les différences entre celle ci et ubuntu ? (si vous le savez)

Et sinon qu'est ce qui a de bien sur cette distrib.

Pour info.

J'ai un PC portable, avec un T5500, une gforce 7300, webcam orbicam intégrée, wifi ipw 3945. J'utilise parfois la virtualbox pour utiliser certains prog specifique à windows. Sinon mon utilisation est basique (Je joue au Jeu TA Spring comptabile linux, j'écoute de la musique, traitement de texte, .....)

Merci a vousLast edited by dudumomo on Tue Apr 29, 2008 12:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

Bienvenue!

Tout d'abord lis ceci https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-391873.html  ce sont les règles de bases du forum. (Ton titre de topic est mal "formaté")

Pour faire simple: tout est différent entre ubouhntouh et Gentoo ou quasiment (les init scripts, l'arborescence /etc pour une bonne part, bien sur la gestion des paquets etc...)

La plus flagrante c'est que Gentoo est une distribution source, tout doit être compilé sur ta machine (la tienne semble parfaite, c'est pas une antiquité donc ça va). C'est un point auquel tu dois réfléchir dès maintenant. Compiler ça prend du temps, c'est sans doute la côté le plus agaçant si on est pressé mais c'est une distrib source donc ça sert à rien de s'en plaindre.

Ce qu'il ya de bien: les USE-flags (tu installes uniquement ce dont tu as besoin comme support, et non tout ou alors un truc auquel il manque ce que tu cherches comme ça arrive parfois sous debian/ubuntu et dans les distos binaires en général), l'arbre portage et les outils à côté comme emerge (il y a des remplaçant genre paludis, très bon lui aussi et même beaucoup plus rapide), la doc (fin ubuntu est connue pour une doc bien fournie, ça te changera pas), les CFLAGS (dans une certaine mesure, ça sert à rien de trop les tripatouiller), la doc pour développer (nettement plus abordable qu'ailleurs à mon gout) si ça te dis de créer des packages etc...

Un point important c'est la cohérence (que debian a aussi contrairement à ubuntu, mais c'est mon avis perso) et la "pluralité" des configurations. En fait une Gentoo est la plupart du temps différente d'une autre Gentoo sur une autre machine. (pas le même DM/WM, softs/libs avec leur support respectif - because USE flags - , pas les même rc-scripts pourquoi pas...). Le concept de distro source t'ouvre énormément plus d'horizons différents qu'une distro binaire, c'est même pas comparable en fait.

Et bien sûr ce forum, une mine d'information, et très réactif qui plus est.

Cherches sur ce forum, tu n'est bien évidemment pas le premier à poser cette question.  :Wink: 

[edit] un topic intéressant à ce sujet: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-638819-highlight-choisir.html [/edit]

----------

## dapsaille

Bonjour,

 Bienvenue mais .. quel dommage ... en introduction tes questions risquent d'être mal percue et pas forcémment à tort ..

 Tu ne sais pas quelles sont les différences avec les autres distributions ? 

 alors peut être te trompes-tu de distribution justement   :Confused: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Bienvenue!
> 
> Tout d'abord lis ceci https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-391873.html  ce sont les règles de bases du forum. (Ton titre de topic est mal "formaté")
> 
> .......
> ...

 

 Alors la ... chapeau bas .. je ne me serais pas donné tant de peine pour expliquer ce qu'est Gentoo alors que tout est dispo sous la main pour qui veut savoir ...

----------

## dudumomo

Bonjour

Et merci pour votre réponse si rapide.

En faite j'ai deja lu topic et informations sur gentoo (comme sur le site aide linux). j'y est lu que gentoo est plus complexe mais aussi plus personalisé que les autres principales distributions. Mais il s'agit seulement de bref notion, le mieux reste de l'essayer. Mais je n'ai pas encore le temps de m'y mettre (mais à partir de juin j'aurais tout le temps necessaire). Donc je suis à la recherche d'information, 

Pourquoi avez vous pris gentoo ? et pas une autre ?

Et désolé pour le titre du poste, je vais regarder ça.

----------

## Tanki

<troll>

ouiiiiiiii

avec Gentoo, si on veut tester cheese (le dernier bidule à la mode pour les ouaibcam) il faut installer evolution-data-server

</troll>

j'aime ma distro Gentoo, grâce à elle je maîtrise presque GNU/Linux et je peux briller en société sans forcement avoir besoin de cirer mes chaussures   :Very Happy: 

pour moi Gentoo est la meilleure distro pour qui veut apprendre à se servir de Linux, mettre les mains dans le cambouis et comprendre les tenants et les aboutissants des dépendances

Gentoo FTW !!!111!!11

----------

## lesourbe

 *Tanki wrote:*   

> <troll>
> 
> ouiiiiiiii
> 
> avec Gentoo, si on veut tester cheese (le dernier bidule à la mode pour les ouaibcam) il faut installer evolution-data-server
> ...

 

J'ai mis en gras ce qui est réellement déterminant dans le choix de la distrib.

Il y a aussi ce sentiment de liberté ou d'achevement quand on a l'OS que l'on souhaite (pas comme un jouet en vitrine, plutôt un jouet que tu aurais monté toi-même avec la tête de goldorak, le torse et les bras de superman et les jambes de wolverine et qui serait aussi, voire plus robuste, qu'un sorti d'usine).

----------

## Gardel_

Gentoo est une distribution plus « bas niveau » que Ubuntu. Tu construis ton système comme tu le souhaites. Cela prend forcément plus de temps qu'utiliser une Ubuntu de base mais au final tu as un système beaucoup plus optimisé pour ta machine. Mais le plus important là dedans, c'est que tu apprendras forcément plein de choses avec Gentoo. Rien qu'avec le système des USE flags, tu te rendras mieux compte des dépendances entre logiciels.

L'installation est plus longue et plus complexe que celle d'ubuntu car il n'y a pas d'installateur automatique (enfin si y'en a un mais c'est déconseillé de l'utiliser  :Smile: ) et les compilations sont forcément longues. Mais elle est très intéressante  :Smile: 

Pour faire simple, si tu as envie d'en connaître beaucoup plus sur GNU/Linux, si tu veux un système fait pour *ta* machine, Gentoo est un très bon choix. Par contre, si tu es juste un utilisateur qui n'a pas envie de s'embêter avec son système, Gentoo n'est clairement pas pour toi.

Autrement, j'ai exactement la même config que toi et je n'ai pas de problèmes avec.

----------

## dudumomo

Ça ne me gene pas de me compliquer la tache afin d'avoir mon OS personnalisé pour mon PC.

Mais j'ai du mal a choisir ma future distribution....Gentoo...Fedora ?

Ya t'il des gens qui était sous fedora et qui sont venus sur gentoo ? Pour quelles raisons ?

Il parait que Fedora est bien plus moderne niveau logiciel qui les autres, mais du ce faite moins stable.

Et j'ai l'impression que Gentoo est une distribution bien rapide (peut etre la plus rapide) et tres stable...

Et j'ai deja bien appris par ubuntu, et j'aimerai en apprendre plus, d'ou mon envie de changer pour etre un peu moins pris par la main comme fait ubuntu (qui est tres bien pour les débuts je trouve tout de meme)

----------

## kopp

 *Tanki wrote:*   

> <troll>
> 
> ouiiiiiiii
> 
> avec Gentoo, si on veut tester cheese (le dernier bidule à la mode pour les ouaibcam) il faut installer evolution-data-server
> ...

 

Hum, ce serait pas simplement que c'est une dépendance à la con vu que c'est sensé faire partie de l'ensemble GNOME ?

J'avoue que me compiler des evolution et evolution-data-server ça m'a bien gonflé et je n'installe plus rien qui a ce genre de truc en dépendance ...

----------

## kopp

 *dudumomo wrote:*   

> Ça ne me gene pas de me compliquer la tache afin d'avoir mon OS personnalisé pour mon PC.
> 
> Mais j'ai du mal a choisir ma future distribution....Gentoo...Fedora ?
> 
> Ya t'il des gens qui était sous fedora et qui sont venus sur gentoo ? Pour quelles raisons ?
> ...

 

Hum, l'idée de rapidité, c'est du pipo à mon goût, je ne pense pas qu'un système Gentoo soit vraiment plus rapide qu'un autre. Il y a même des chances que Arch Linux soit plus rapide, c'est ce qu'il m'avait d'ailleurs semblait quand je l'avais essayé en 2004. Pour ce qui est de comparer aux autres distribution, c'est difficile pour moi de te dire, avant Gentoo j'avais Mandrake, et c'était il y a fort longtemps... (la preuve, ça s'appelait encore mandrake et pas mandriva...)

Je reste parce que j'aime bien le forum, je suis habitué aux outils, je suis libre de faire un peu ce que je veux, je me casse pas la tête pour des features qui manquent, des paquets à compiler à la main qui ralent parce qu'il ne trouve pas les libs etc (/me se souvient des maj de gaim sous Mandrake) et qui ne sont pas disponible dans le gestionnaire de paquet ou pas avec les bonnes options. La doc détaillée est un plus aussi.

Les inconvénients que je vois, ce sont les temps de compil', et surtout les dépendances foireuses (erreur des développeur Gentoo dans les ebuilds ? ou des dev upstream qui ne pensent pas à nous ?). Les choses sont peut-être moins intégrés que sous Ubuntu (charte graphique etc) (je n'ai pas essayé Ubuntu, je ne sais pas...)

Enfin voilà, à toi de faire ton choix !

----------

## Temet

Bah la différence, c'est qu'avec Gentoo on peut troller sur la durée de vie de notre distro et de son état de santé!  :Laughing: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *dudumomo wrote:*   

> Il parait que Fedora est bien plus moderne niveau logiciel qui les autres, mais du ce faite moins stable.
> 
> Et j'ai l'impression que Gentoo est une distribution bien rapide (peut etre la plus rapide) et tres stable...

 

Bienvenue à toi!

Tu devrais être puni pour cette première phrase, le lacher de troll en pleine nature ... Plus sérieusement, je n'ai aucune idée de la modernité prétendue ou pas de fedora, en fait, ça me ferait une belle jambe ... Gentoo n'est vraiment pas à plaindre au niveau de la modernité des "paquets" (qu'on appelle ebuilds ici) et si il te manque quelquechose au niveau logiciel (pas assez recent par exemple), tu peux toujours te le faire toi même ...

Question stabilité, je ne me suis jamais plaint de ma gentoo malgré le fait que je suis en instable ... La réactivité du forum est un énorme plus pour cette distribution et comme je bosse en R&D, si une machine est indispo pendant une demi-heure, c'est pas grave --> et pour une utilisation perso, c'est à peu près pareil!

Niveau rapidité, par contre, je mettrai un gros bémol ... (mais je ne veux pas lacher de troll). Tu ne gagneras pas en vitesse d'exécution avec une Gentoo, tu risques même de perdre en performance en activant ou en activant pas un paramètre à la con dans le kernel ou en faisant des config plus ou moins aléatoire, ce qui se produit moins souvent avec une distribution orienté full-desktop (*buntu) et où tu es relativement bien guidé.

@Temet: ce troll est un de mes favori, sachant que la dernière Ubuntu que j'ai touchée, je l'ai complétement bousillé avec une erreur de manip en 30s et que j'ai jamais réussi à la refaire marcher tout en sachant pertinement pourquoi elle était toute cassée ...

----------

## Zazbar

Gentoo te permettra aussi de te chauffer l'hiver sans allumer les radiateurs, toujours très pratique.

Sinon plus sérieusement, l'intéret principal de gentoo reste sa communeauté d'utilisateurs, sa documentation fournie, et sa simplicité de configuration, son wiki ..... et toute la superbe documentation faite par l'ensemble de la communeauté.

Sous Ubuntu, si tu veux activer des fonctionnalités tu dois généralement installer des packaqes supplémentaires, après reste a trouver le nom du package. Sous Gentoo, les fonctionnalités s'activent par le biais des Use Flags ... qui t'installeront les paquets necéssaires et ses dépendances.

Enfin bon, une distribution est souvent une affaire de gout, je sais que j'ai réinstallé Ubuntu sur mes machines il y a quelques temps parce que j'en avais marre de la compilation, et ben je peux te dire qu'elle est pas tenue un mois ma Ubuntu avant d'etre de nouveau remplacée par une gentoo  :Smile: 

Le mieux est donc d'essayer par toi-meme !

Voila, et bienvenue à toi sur le forum !

EDIT : typo

----------

## dudumomo

Apres avoir lu plusieurs topics du forum. Je ne pense pas etre encore pret pour la gentoo.

C'est une bonne distrib certes, mais il faut pas mal de temps pour bien la configurer. Je vais plutot m'orienté sur quelques choses d'un peu moins simplicite que ubuntu mais plus accessible que gentoo pour peut etre 1 an puis apres faire le pas. En tout cas cette distrib me tente bien mais peut etre pas maintenant.

Merci a tous pour ces informations si rapide. Et pour m'avoir expliqué le principe de Gentoo.

----------

## xaviermiller

si j'étais toi, je passerais à Ubuntu 8.04  :Wink: 

----------

## dudumomo

Je viens de l'essayer...mais il n'y a pas vraiment de grand changement...ça reste ubuntu...

Je vais peut etre essayer Debian ou Fedora.

----------

## titoucha

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> si j'étais toi, je passerais à Ubuntu 8.04 

 

Je l'ai sur le pc de ma fille et elle fonctionne très bien.

----------

## xaviermiller

mais pourquoi vouloir absolument changer ?

Si tu veux un changement radical, passe à FreeDOS, FreeBSD, MacOS, VISTA, ...  :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

Ah FreeBSD   :Razz: 

Si je devais virer ma gentoo sur mon serveur, je mettrai une FreeBSD héhé... ah je l'ai déjà fait   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kopp

Pourquoi pas une Arch Linux ? c'est plus hardcore que Ubuntu, mais y a pas les temps de compilation...

----------

## kwenspc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Pourquoi pas une Arch Linux ? c'est plus hardcore que Ubuntu, mais y a pas les temps de compilation...

 

C'est tellement "over the edge" qu'au bout de la 2ème maj t'as tout le bouzin qui crash lamentablement. (because package super mal fait, posté par un peu n'importe qui et pas controlé ou peu)

----------

## dudumomo

Je ne veux pas vraiment changer totalement. J'aime les différentes versions de linux que j'ai testé, mais j'ai eu pas mal de bug sur ubuntu j'en est un peu marre et je le trouve de plus en plus gourmand... C'est pourquoi j'ai envie de changer.

Je me dis pourquoi pas gentoo, mais cela me semble etre pour les utilisateurs expérimentés...je me considère comme un grand débutant seulement. Je tourne depuis 6 mois en full ubuntu 64bits, mais comme je ne fais pas grand chose dessus, je n'ai pas eu beaucoup de chose a faire sauf certains problemes.

En faite j'aimerai une version de linux qui ne soit pas trop compliqué (ubuntu me semble de plus en plus simple pour les choses de tous les jours, tant mieux, mais un peu de difficulté ne me gene pas)

Donc je pense a Fedora qui semble etre moins complexe que gentoo ou bien debian qui m'est plus famillier car ubuntu est de la meme famille.

Arch linux me semble interessant, mais est ce abordable pour quelques de mon niveau... En faite je pense que c'est comme tout, ça s'apprend.

----------

## kwenspc

Arch est abordable, mais c'est aller au devant d'ennuis après ennuis.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

moi je te conseillerai de te faire un dual boot, de garder ubuntu et de tester gentoo sur une autre partition.

comme ça quand t'as du temps tu boot sous gentoo, quand t'es pressé tu vas sur ubuntu...

----------

## kopp

Beuh, j'étais un gros n00b quand j'étais installé Gentoo, après un an de Mandrake plus ou moins full time, sans faire grand chose de particulier

et à l'époque de la 1.4, c'était certainement moins facile que maintenant. Alors je pense pas que gentoo soit orientée vers les utilisateurs expérimentés. C'est une fausse réputation ça.

----------

## guilc

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   Pourquoi pas une Arch Linux ? c'est plus hardcore que Ubuntu, mais y a pas les temps de compilation... 
> 
> C'est tellement "over the edge" qu'au bout de la 2ème maj t'as tout le bouzin qui crash lamentablement. (because package super mal fait, posté par un peu n'importe qui et pas controlé ou peu)

 

Heu, c'est sans doute pour ça que j'ai une arch qui traine dans une VM depuis 2 ans sans soucis, ainsi que sur mon portable, et qu'un collègue de boulot l'utilise sur son poste de travail depuis 1 an sans soucis, avec MAJ régulières... Pourtant, c'est pas un expert Linux...

Non franchement, ça tourne au poil arch...

----------

## Biloute

Comme toi, je venais de Ubuntu mais c'était le live cd Ubuntu, le cd temporaire pour passer à autre chose par la suite.

Au début, j'ai cru que j'allais partir dans une galère pour finir l'installe s'est bien passé.

Il suffit de lire le manuel et ça vient tout seul.

A condition de bien lire parce que j'avais mis un CFLAGS en 02 (zero deux) au lieu de O2 ( O majuscule deux ) puis aprés une faute de frappe dans grub et enfin j'avais oublier de donner un mot de passe à root.

Même Pierre Richard l'aurait vu!

C'est surtout le peu de temps que Gentoo met à booter (<30sec) et s'éteindre qui m'a le plus impressonnié (surtout avec openrc).

Sinon je préfère gentoo pour la personnalisation par exemple pour installer "xorg", ça été facile de se débarrasser des driver qui n'ont rien à voir avec ma carte graphique intel.

Par contre quand j'ai décompressé portage j'ai du relativiser (pour ceux qui arrivent, /etc/portage/ est un repertoire indispensable qui contient des milliers de petits fichiers à  moins 10ko ) car il prenait plus de 600Mo sur une partition en ext2 mais est redescendu à moins 300Mo sur une partition en Reiserfs.

Ça peut faire beaucoup quand on a un petit disque dur.

----------

## zyprexa

Je ne pense pas que le niveau de noobitude soit vraiment un frein ...

Avant gentoo, j'avais déjà installé 2-3 petites choses (mandriva, redhat, fedo...) très vite formatées.

Je connaissais le minimum vital : c'est quoi une mbr, c'est quoi une partoche, un bios etc .... et me suis lancé à l'arrache. L'idée de personnalisation extrême m'avait d'emblée séduit.

J'ai connu de petites avanies comme biloute, mais installer gentoo m'a appris énormément de choses sur le fonctionnement de linux.

C'est long et parfois laborieux mais on tire en général une grande fierté de son "bébé", qu'on a fait "tout seul" (on peut toujours rêver ^_^"). 

Par la suite, on perd l'habitude du formatage facile, et ça force d'autant à chercher des solutions aux problèmes.

Finalement, je me demande si j'ai davantage appris à installer et gérer un système ou alors de me servir des forums / moteurs de recherche / bugzilla ^^

----------

## anigel

 *dudumomo wrote:*   

> Ya t'il des gens qui était sous fedora et qui sont venus sur gentoo ? Pour quelles raisons ?

 

Quelque soit la distrib d'origine, venir à Gentoo n'a en général qu'un seul objectif réel : avoir une maîtrise totale de son système, quitte à y passer du temps (beaucoup au début, quasiment rien une fois les principes assimilés).

En général mes étudiants démarrent sous Ubuntu, c'est le plus simple pour qui vient du monde Windows. Parmi eux certains vont avoir envie de quelque chose d'un peu plus poussé, de moins "assisté". Ceux-là vont vers Debian ou Fedora et découvrent les arcanes du système. Et parmi ceux-là quelques uns seulement finissent par s'intéresser à Gentoo, afin de réellement maîtrise le système. Sur près de 3000 étudiants, j'en ai 2 ou 3 comme ça chaque année.

Ubuntu, c'est le moteur à explosion de ta tondeuse thermique. Fedora ou Debian, c'est la partie injection électronique dans le moteur de ta voiture. Gentoo, c'est quand tu es capable de démonter / remonter toute la voiture sans te tromper.

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bah la différence, c'est qu'avec Gentoo on peut troller sur la durée de vie de notre distro et de son état de santé! 

 

Pfff... Le manque de temps m'a fait perdre le fil ces dernières semaines xD.

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> ... et enfin j'avais oublier de donner un mot de passe à root.

 

Une fois sur deux je commets cette erreur xD. Mais je fais mes install sans la doc aussi   :Laughing:  .

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Par contre quand j'ai décompressé portage j'ai du relativiser (pour ceux qui arrivent, /etc/portage/ est un repertoire indispensable qui contient des milliers de petits fichiers à  moins 10ko ) car il prenait plus de 600Mo sur une partition en ext2 mais est redescendu à moins 300Mo sur une partition en Reiserfs.

 

C'est un problème qui reste relativement important je trouve. Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi il n'y avait pas eu de travaux sur portage pour pouvoir bosser directement sur un .zip qui contiendrait un arbre complet, qu'il suffirait de synchroniser tous les jours (oui, genre aptitude update xD).

----------

## kwenspc

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est un problème qui reste relativement important je trouve. Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi il n'y avait pas eu de travaux sur portage pour pouvoir bosser directement sur un .zip qui contiendrait un arbre complet, qu'il suffirait de synchroniser tous les jours (oui, genre aptitude update xD).

 

C'est le prochain challenge Gentoo amha, l'arbre portage vers un fichier bdd (pré-indexé, hop pu besoin de recalculer les metadata) et les outils autour.

C'est déjà en train de se faire via des patch (cdb mais ça c'est vieux), ou une refounte des outils (comme Paludis) mais c'est vrai que Gentoo elle même torde à mettre ses changements en route. 

Il faut avouer que techniquement ça demande une sacrée concertation pour fixer de nouvelles sepcs (je sais pas si vous avez déjà tripoter le code derrière - qui est plutôt moche - mais refondre tout ça pour avoir un tout cohérent: arbre/outil/doc etc... c'est pas un truc qui peut se faire du jour au lendemain au vue de la structure de dev Gentoo)

----------

## geekounet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *anigel wrote:*   
> 
> C'est un problème qui reste relativement important je trouve. Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi il n'y avait pas eu de travaux sur portage pour pouvoir bosser directement sur un .zip qui contiendrait un arbre complet, qu'il suffirait de synchroniser tous les jours (oui, genre aptitude update xD). 
> 
> C'est le prochain challenge Gentoo amha, l'arbre portage vers un fichier bdd (pré-indexé, hop pu besoin de recalculer les metadata) et les outils autour.
> ...

 

Les metadatas elles sont déjà prégénérées  :Wink:  Dans /usr/portage/metadata/cache ...

L'emerge --metadata en fin de sync est inutile, on peut s'en passer, sauf dans le cas où on s'amuse à modifier les eclass (raison pour laquelle ça existe encore).

Une ptite recherche sur le forum à propos du cache.metadata_overlay.database te dira comment utiliser le cache prégénéré ;p

----------

## Delvin

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En général mes étudiants démarrent sous Ubuntu, c'est le plus simple pour qui vient du monde Windows. Parmi eux certains vont avoir envie de quelque chose d'un peu plus poussé, de moins "assisté". Ceux-là vont vers Debian ou Fedora et découvrent les arcanes du système. Et parmi ceux-là quelques uns seulement finissent par s'intéresser à Gentoo, afin de réellement maîtrise le système. Sur près de 3000 étudiants, j'en ai 2 ou 3 comme ça chaque année.
> 
> 

 

Je fais partie de ces 2 ou 3 là  :Very Happy:  mais sans la case ubuntu et fedora, j'ai taté un peu de mandrake puis direct gentoo. Enfin au début timidement sur une machine pas du tout faite pour ça (un celeron 400) puis sur mon portable (une config beaucoup plus descente à l'époqe, athlon64 1.6+ si je me rappel bien)

J'avais même fait mon stage de master entiérement sur gentoo, et maintenant je l'utilise quotidienement au boulot sur mon poste et 2 serveurs.

----------

## Gardel_

Je suis moi aussi passé directement de Ubuntu (utilisée 1 an) à Gentoo. Après un jour de lecture de doc, deux d'installation et quelques jours de découverte/configuration/(re)compilation, on commence à se sentir plus à l'aise. Et puis on apprend beaucoup de choses  :Smile: 

Faut juste être motivé et avoir du temps. Les vacances scolaires, c'est parfait pour ça !

huhu, moi aussi je fais partie des 2 ou 3 ^^ C'est des étudiants en quoi, anigel ?

----------

## lgmar75

 *Zazbar wrote:*   

> Gentoo te permettra aussi de te chauffer l'hiver sans allumer les radiateurs, toujours très pratique.

 

+1   :Laughing: 

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Ubuntu, c'est le moteur à explosion de ta tondeuse thermique. Fedora ou Debian, c'est la partie injection électronique dans le moteur de ta voiture. Gentoo, c'est quand tu es capable de démonter / remonter toute la voiture sans te tromper. 

 

Hum, amha, tu as le droit de te tromper. comme diraient les vieux mécanos, c'est comme ça qu'on apprend. Tu commenceras donc par démonter ta vieille 4L avant de t'attaquer à la twingo de ta copine. Après, lors d'une après-midi pluvieuse, tu iras acheter une carrosserie, un moteur et quelques bricoles à la casse et tu en feras un ersatz de l'AC Cobra dont tu as toujours révé, à moins que tu souhaites une grosse familiale  :Smile:   Après, tu te demanderas pourquoi les autres continue à utiliser des voitures "clefs en mains". C'est tellement simple et gratifiant de le faire soi-même.

Ah, tu n'oublieras pas de démonter, au moins une fois, complétement le moteur en faisant un petit tour par LinuxFromScratch.

Et on n'oubliera pas qu'il y a des gars qui ont fabriqué les pièces détachés, et d'autres les aciers et plastiques pour ceux-ci ...

Après, j'ai tendance à dire qu'une fois que tu sais ce que tu veux, tu dois pouvoir le faire avec n'importe qu'elle distribution. Mais pour savoir ce que tu veux et pourquoi, gentoo est un bon début  :Laughing: 

Après, vu ta configuration, tu ne devrais pas avoir beaucoup de soucis. Alors roule  :Laughing: 

Et je suis évidemment d'accord avec la grande majorité des gens ici sur la stabilité et la facilité de maintenance de gentoo.

----------

## yoyo

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Gentoo, c'est quand tu es capable de démonter / remonter toute la voiture sans te tromper.

 Je demande à voir ...

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *Biloute wrote:*   ... et enfin j'avais oublier de donner un mot de passe à root. Une fois sur deux je commets cette erreur xD. Mais je fais mes install sans la doc aussi   .

 J'ai vu.   :Razz: 

 *anigel wrote:*   

> C'est un problème qui reste relativement important je trouve. Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi il n'y avait pas eu de travaux sur portage pour pouvoir bosser directement sur un .zip qui contiendrait un arbre complet, qu'il suffirait de synchroniser tous les jours (oui, genre aptitude update xD).

 Il y a, dans le forum "Documentation, Tips & Tricks", une méthode pour utiliser un arbre à base de squashfs (avec scripts d'updates etc.). Si ça intéresse quelqu'un, c'est là : TIP: Compressing portage using squashfs: initscript method.

Enjoy !

EDIT : pour revenir au sujet du fil (ou au fil du sujet   :Wink:  ), je suis passé quasi-directement à Gentoo après quelques tests mandrakiens et redhatiens qui n'avaient pas vraiment été concluants (à cause d'un modem 56k (  :Rolling Eyes:  ) sur port usb, non détecté par les outils fournis). C'est la soi-disant rapidité de la Gentoo vis-à-vis des autres distributions (la description dans linux-iso.org je crois) qui m'a fait venir; c'est la maitrise du système, sa doc claire et précise et ses utilisateurs efficaces et sympathiques qui m'ont fait rester ...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> C'est la soi-disant rapidité de la Gentoo vis-à-vis des autres distributions (la description dans linux-iso.org je crois) qui m'a fait venir; c'est la maitrise du système, sa doc claire et précise et ses utilisateurs efficaces et sympathiques qui m'ont fait rester ... 

 Oui, idem pour moi !

Autant quand j'étais sous Mandriva et Ubuntu, j'avais envie de tester plein d'autres distributions, ben, depuis que je maitrise à peu près Gentoo ...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ghoti

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *anigel wrote:*   Gentoo, c'est quand tu es capable de démonter / remonter toute la voiture sans te tromper. Je demande à voir ...

 

yoyo +1

D'autant qu'une gentoo ça ne s'installe tout de même pas toutes les semaines (sauf peut-être pour ceux dont c'est la profession!).

En règle générale, mes gentoo ont à peu près l'âge de mes PC, entre 2 et 4 ans; 

certaines passent même d'un PC à l'autre, pratiquement sans modification hormis le noyau; alors, Alzheimer aidant, je reprends le handbook à chaque fois, en guise de fil conducteur !  :Wink: 

----------

## dudumomo

Vu le nombre de réponses chaleureuses, ça me donne bien envie d'essayer. Surtout que mes vacances arrive bientot.

Je vais surement commencer des maintenant a regarder cela.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

bonne décision, et #tribugentoo sur irc.freenode.net est là pour t'aider après une petit emerge -va irssi

----------

## SuperDindon

Moi j'hésite toujours fortement pour mon futur portable entre Gentoo et Ubuntu.. se forcer à ne faire de grosses mises à jour que tous les 6 mois (entre autres), me ferait gagner beaucoup de temps je pense.

Le côté maîtrise totale du système me plaisait lorsque j'étais dans ma période geek (là ça faisait 3 semaines que je n'avais rien mis à jour, donc je crois que je ne suis officiellement plus geek  :Cool:  ), mais il faut être capable de se taper de temps à autre des problèmes très chiants et longs à résoudre justement du fait de la liberté octroyée.

Bien sûr ces problèmes sont souvent liés aux mises à jour.. Donc peut-être que si l'on se cantonne à l'installation et à la personnalisation du système ce problème est à minimiser.

En fait je pense que la distro ultime serait une distro qui cumule toutes les propriétés d'Ubuntu(paquets binaires d'où installations et mises à jour faciles et rapides, "branches hyper-stables" par tranche de 6 mois, ...) et de Gentoo(recompilation des paquets en y passant CFLAGS et des options à la USE (la difficulté étant que c'est casse-gueule pour les dépendances), création de paquets personnels facile (oui écrire un ebuild est beaucoup plus simple que concevoir un paquet .deb), ...), ce qui est faisable à mon avis, faut juste s'y coller.

----------

## Gardel_

 *SuperDindon wrote:*   

> En fait je pense que la distro ultime serait une distro qui cumule toutes les propriétés d'Ubuntu(paquets binaires d'où installations et mises à jour faciles et rapides, "branches hyper-stables" par tranche de 6 mois, ...) et de Gentoo(recompilation des paquets en y passant CFLAGS et des options à la USE (la difficulté étant que c'est casse-gueule pour les dépendances), création de paquets personnels facile (oui écrire un ebuild est beaucoup plus simple que concevoir un paquet .deb), ...), ce qui est faisable à mon avis, faut juste s'y coller.

 

Ça existe déjà. Ça s'appelle *BSD.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## SuperDindon

Et Arch, et ..  :Cool: 

Oui je crois que j'ai parlé un peu vite, fin de semaine toussa  :Confused: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Gardel_ wrote:*   

> Ça existe déjà. Ça s'appelle *BSD.  

 

... sous Gentoo  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## tmasscool

Pourquoi Gentoo ?

 apprendre à utiliser, configurer son système de manière très pédagogique

 adapter son système à ses besoins

 portage  :Very Happy:  / paludis 

 bleeding edge

 la communauté

 qualité de la documentation

 avis personnel : conception et organisation beaucoup plus claires que beaucoup d'autres distribution (je me sens un peu perdu lorsque je quitte gentoo) 

----------

## loopx

Je plussois tout le monde tiens  :Smile:   (pas de jaloux ainsi ^^)

Gentoo pour les n00b, c'est plus que faisable (j'en étais 1 ...)

alors maintenant, stop blabla et install moi gentoo!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MasterPrenium

Perso j'ai vraiment débuter linux avec gentoo donc oui c'est faisable pour les noobs ....

De plus on apprend ENORMEMENT de choses lors de l'install d'une gentoo ( même si on passe 1 journée+ la première fois ^^).

J'adore également gentoo pour portage, la doc (même s'il serait bon de faire de la réorganisation sur le wiki etc ...), la possibilité de personnalisation au maximum

----------

## CryoGen

Ben pareil, je voulais absolument tourner sous linux et la seule distrib sur laquelle je suis resté plus de 2 semaines c'est Gentoo  :Smile: 

J'ai commencé par la 1.4 avec migration sur le tout nouveau noyau 2.6 (un peu plus et je devais passer en 2.5 ^^) car mon matos n'était pas compatible en 2.4.x ^_^"

Je me rappel de certains thread en fin de vie et qu'on ne reverrait plus comme l'utilisation des commandes de build pour finir une compilation qui aurait foiré et faire une installation sans relancer emerge   :Twisted Evil:   , j'ai vu la fin des stages 1 et la montée en puissance de fluxbox (avec une retombée qui fait encore trembler le sol XD) 

J'ai vu tous les trolls possible sur les DE/WM   :Rolling Eyes: 

Je suis passé par toutes les migrations lourdes, du simple changement de profil, aux migrations de Xfree -> Xorg, gcc3 -> 4 , Expat (pas passé sans mal celle là XD) 

Et pourtant je suis toujours là \o/ , on ne retrouve pas le plaisir d'une gentoo sous une autre distrib linux  :Razz: 

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

Je suis sur gentoo depuis juin 2004 et je suis toujours un noob.

J'ai viré ma partition windows depuis 2006 et je n'en veux plus.

En 4 ans, je n'ai réinstallé le système que parce que je changeais de hardware.

J'ai testé suze, redhat ( avant que çà deviennent payant ), debian.

J'utilise ARCH aussi sur un vieux portable et j'ai installé plusieurs ubuntu pour des copains.

Je fais peu de comparaison avec d'autre distribution, mais je pense que gentoo est une (meta-)distribution à part.

En fait, j'utilise cette distribution parce que c'est celle qui m'offre le plus de souplesse (le principe des USEs flags est vraiment top).

Parce que la doc permet d'apprendre GNU/linux, ce qu'est un serveur apache/postgresql/ssh,etc. 

Aussi parce que, lorsque il y a un problème, il y a de forte chance que l'on trouve une solution sur le(s) forum(s), sur le wiki ou dans les docs.

Enfin, parce que gentoo me laisse le choix et çà c'est essentiel pour moi.

Et puis aussi parce que gentoo c'est beau.

B.

----------

## struddel

Pour savoir quelle distrib choisir, faut tout simplement ce qu'on veut comme OS.

Déjà choisir la base : Win ? Nux ? *BSD ? Mac ? Plan9 ? OpenSolaris ? Unix proprio ?

Perso j'ai choisi Nux pour deux raisons : Je voulais du libre, donc soit un BSD, soit Nux, soit OpenSolaris (j'ai testé les 3, dont plusieurs Nux et plusieurs *BSD)

Je veux aboslument une distrib sur laquelle je choisisse tout moi-même, je veux pas qu'on m'impose tel environnement graphique, tel logiciel, je veux tout choisir pour que mon OS me corresponde.

Je veux également un énorme choix de logiciels et une gestion des dépendances bien faite (j'ai également une LFS sur un disque mais bon, c'est sympa à construire mais une fois que c'est fini, c'est lourd à gérer)

J'ai testé FreeBSD : Le problème avec FreeBSD, c'est l'intégration de certains softs. Déjà on est obligé de passer par une surcouche Linux si on veut avoir un système basé Desktop, et même avec ça, j'ai galéré trois jours à intégrer tous les codecs que je voulais à Firefox (je veux qu'il puisse tout lire), donc bref, autant rester sur du Nux (je me sers quand meme de ma BSD à l'occase)

Finalement, je n'ai vu que deux distribs : Debian et Gentoo. 

Je suis resté sous Debian très longtemps, une Debian installée en net install pour tout choisir moi-même.

Puis j'ai voulu une distrib source absolument pour pouvoir choisir moi-même mes options de compil'. J'ai eu cette envie sur un coup de tête, après une comparaison entre mon Vim des dépôts précompilés de Debian et celui de Temet compilé avec les options qu'il avait choisi sur sa Gentoo : Il avait le support du buffer activé et pas moi   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Du coup, j'ai essayé ... SourceMage   :Very Happy:   J'ai adoré cette distrib', vraiment, mais elle ne remplissait pas un de mes critères : beaucoup de choix de logiciels, y a relativement peu de choix sous SourceMage, et je veux pas qu'on m'impose les logiciels à utiliser.

Du coup j'ai testé Gentoo. Je l'ai pas choisie pour apprendre (j'ai fait ça avec LFS), je l'ai pas choisie pour avoir une distrib' source (Source Mage m'allait très bien à ce niveau et je préfère 100 fois sorcery à portage, désolé), je l'ai choisie car elle avait un énorme choix de logiciels, comme Debian.

Du coup j'en suis ravi et je la garde, et j'ai fini par la mettre sur tous mes PCs   :Laughing: 

Voilà, tu voulais savoir pourquoi on avait choisi Gentoo, moi c'est parce que c'est la seule qui corresponde à mes critères : Avoir un OS qui me ressemble tout en ayant un grand choix de softs et une vraie gestion des dépendances.

(Et bien évidemment, quitte à avoir un contrôle total de mon système, j'ai pas mis de Gnome/KDE/Xfce, ou n'importe quel autre Bureau/OS qui prédécide à ta place comment sera géré telle ou telle chose dans ton environnement   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## antoine_

 *dudumomo wrote:*   

> Ça ne me gene pas de me compliquer la tache afin d'avoir mon OS personnalisé pour mon PC.
> 
> Mais j'ai du mal a choisir ma future distribution....Gentoo...Fedora ?
> 
> Ya t'il des gens qui était sous fedora et qui sont venus sur gentoo ? Pour quelles raisons ?
> ...

 

J'ai commencé par Fedora, puis je suis passé sous Gentoo. Aujourd'hui j'utilise les deux.

Ce que j'aime dans Gentoo : 

On contrôle totalement le système.

De ce fait, on n'installe que ce dont a besoin, le système est plus léger.

On trouve quasiment tout dans Portage. Il est rare d'avoir besoin des overlays (à moins d'avoir des besoins très spécifiques et ils sont justement là pour ça).

Il n'y a jamais de nouvelle version avec un changement brusque et périlleux. Le système installé était une 2005.1 ? C'est pas grave, en 2008 elle est aussi à jour qu'une 2008.0. Il n'y a jamais eu à faire une migration, juste les mises à jour classiques.

Ce que j'aime dans Fedora :

Tout est déjà bien intégré, donc on a dès l'installation du système ou d'un nouveau logiciel quelquechose de cohérent et qui marche. On peut toujours modifier derrière.

L'utilisation de nouveaux matériels est plus aisée (par défaut tous les drivers sont en module dans le noyau, les logiciels nécessaires se trouvent facilement...).

Fedora compte quelques projets qui lui sont propres, comme Network Manager ou SELinux. Ces logiciels profiteront à termes à la communauté, mais Fedora est du coup plus en avance sur les nouvelles versions et ils sont mieux intégrés.

Au final, il n'y a rien à jeter :o)

----------

## anigel

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*    *anigel wrote:*   Gentoo, c'est quand tu es capable de démonter / remonter toute la voiture sans te tromper. Je demande à voir ... 
> 
> yoyo +1
> 
> D'autant qu'une gentoo ça ne s'installe tout de même pas toutes les semaines (sauf peut-être pour ceux dont c'est la profession!).
> ...

 

Oh ! On doute de mes capacités à saborder une Gentoo ? Ou même de la réparer quand elle est toute bousillée ?

Sinon effectivement, ma Gentoo au bureau n'a pas été ré-installée depuis bien longtemps. Elle a même été intégralement recompilée 3 fois suite à des changements d'architectures, sans ré-install. Et toc =p.

----------

